# Are we becoming too arrogant?



## thegooddoctor (Feb 3, 2022)

I’ve been seeing this frequently on particular threads in Articles and News, but especially in that autistic thunder dome of A&H. I’ve started to notice  more and more users are adopting a really toxic ‘holier than thou’ style of posting. Where they act like just because they have the right to shit on a lolcow or someone else’s stupidity of a fandom or forum, it make’s them the smartest person on the internet and everyone should bow down to their beliefs because of it. It’s getting g really grating and kind of ruining this place 

I’ve been seeing it happen to this site lot in general, it’s no secret that we’ve become way too politically charged in recent years, the amount of TDS bitching vs those who like Trump has caused the internet to become such a bitter and miserable place whenever any kind of political discussion is now brought up. Thai is place is no exception and even led to a user being banned here I think after they threatened actual violence if Biden was gonna win. It’s really stupid that people can’t be less autistic about their political leanings even here and let themselves get so emotionally charged over silly matters.

Ultimately I see a general toxicity in modern users that seem to genuinely hate and get angry over cows or issues, that’s not what kiwi farms is supposed to be, we used to be able to come to this site and just laugh at cows and find comedy in mocking peoples misplaced faiths in their own egos and abilities. We took the piss out of those who tried to indoctrinate people into their weird online cliques and shot down SJW’s, Tumblrinas, Redditors, Cultural Elitists and those that wrapped themselves up in an air of self- righteousness. Somewhere along the line, we got too egotistical and high off our on farts with mocking every corner of the internet that wasn’t us that we think ourselves as some leader who should judge the internet as a whole, we’re really not.

Ultimately, while it’s corny to say,  somewhere along the line we as a community have lost our ability to just have fun and laugh at tards in the internet without getting too angry and heated in political or belief discussion. It’s so hard now to have a conversation with someone and not get railroaded or downvoted not because of any stupid or bad posts but having simply a differing option than someone else.This shitty hivermind philosophy is just making things worse for everyone, and I wish it could stop.

Ultimately what I’m saying is taht I feel we need to be less arrogant as a community, we have done a lot of good in warning and educating the masses of the types of dangers  of so many of the worst and most degenerate people and communities of the internet. We have disbanded dangerous organisations and even caught and persecuted criminals and even pedophiles who deserve nothing but swift justice. But even so, I wish the people here would stop hailing the farms as something like it’s some final arbiter of truth and judgement of the internet and modern society in general. We are, at its core, a bunch of shitposters in the internet who laugh at tards and that’s all we really need to be. We are not a genius fringe group who are going to revolution society and what it seems to be socially and culturally acceptable. 

I simply wish we’d stop all acting like we know what’s best for the world and society and acting like we’re the wisest people on the planet. That is all, thank you for your time and patience, I hope the day treats you well. Thank you.


----------



## Vingle (Feb 3, 2022)

But we laugh at the tards in A&N.


----------



## X Prime (Feb 3, 2022)

I actually tried to read some of this tripe, which makes me a moron.

Frankly, whatever point you tried to make was lost the second you complained about "downvotes."


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 3, 2022)

its hard to be easy going and fun loving online when the real world is crashing and burning all around you


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Feb 3, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> its hard to be easy going and fun loving online when the real world is crashing and burning all around you


And yet that’s when it’s most important.


----------



## Jimmy Pop (Feb 3, 2022)

It’s just shitposting, it’s not that deep


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Feb 3, 2022)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> And yet that’s when it’s most important.


I do my best.


----------



## gata (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes.

I wish some people didn't act like we're the best place in da web like we're shitty redditors because we're just autists or retards that can use archive tools and talk like gossip mags (and that's okay)
 Shitposting ain't deep either.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Feb 3, 2022)

Quote some examples.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Feb 3, 2022)

> toxic
> toxicity


FUCKING KILL YOURSELF @thegooddoctor

Nothing has changed. You changed. Get used to it and have fun. @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


----------



## Fag Albert (Feb 3, 2022)

> I’ve been seeing this frequently on particular threads in Articles and News


Don't put that much thought into the A&N people. You will feel a lot better.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Feb 3, 2022)

A&H doesn't represent entire community community (some of them would like to but they don't). If you want calmer political discussion go to politcow threads.


----------



## JamusActimus (Feb 3, 2022)

We?
@Spectre_06


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 3, 2022)

Kiwis are good people because of whom we piss off. 

Can you think of _any_ lolcow that _doesn't_ deserve to be mocked?


----------



## Underperforming (Feb 3, 2022)

A&H is toxic by its nature.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Feb 3, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Maybe not the latter, but more and more for the former, transgenderism is in its infancy and more people will eventually accept them. Also if you insist that transgenderism is all a mental illness and there is no such thing as legitimately feeling like the wrong gender? What would you suggest should be done to help people who suffer from it? To my knowledge there is no ‘cure’ for gender identity issues. People cannot help being born with it and no actual pills, ronics or known medication have been confirmed to treat such an illness? What would you have people do then? Live their life feeling disgusted by themselves for being born different and never get help ever? What is your solution to the trans crisis geniuses hmm?


You're seriously this bothered that people disagree with you about trannies.  Your novel length posts there were just as autistic as here.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 3, 2022)

StevenJewniverse said:


> Don't put that much thought into the A&N people. You will feel a lot better.





Illuminati Order Official said:


> A&H doesn't represent entire community community (some of them would like to but they don't). If you want calmer political discussion go to politcow threads.





Underperforming said:


> A&H is toxic by its nature.


I, for one, do my best to stay in my lane and not politisperg outside of A&H.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 3, 2022)

m1ddl3m4rch said:


> You're seriously this bothered that people disagree with you about trannies.  Your novel length posts there were just as autistic as here.


Please don’t start this again please, see this is what I mean by my post, you won’t stop railroading me because I have a different opinion than yours, get over yourself people!


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 3, 2022)

I too wonder if this website is becoming too arrogant and then I read a fucking post like the one in OP and think "Nope, if anything we should keep pouring it on."


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Feb 3, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Please don’t start this again please, see this is what I mean by my post, you won’t stop railroading me because I have a different opinion than yours, get over yourself people!


How is responding to your posts in a thread in a public forum 'railroading you'? If you don't like it, then leave. _People feel strongly about contentious issues. Oh man, must be arrogant society's fault! _


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Feb 3, 2022)

"Here let me type a thousand words on why you're a stupid faggot who should do what I say because _you're_ too arrogant."

K.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 3, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> "Here let me type a thousand words on why you're a stupid faggot who should do what I say because _you're_ too arrogant."
> 
> K.


Well it’s true tho.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 3, 2022)

>led to a user being banned here I think after they threatened actual violence if Biden was gonna win
You're talking about Sig's shitpost...  If we're talking about arrogance, I certainly think making a big ass screech about the state of the farms when one has clearly not bothered to even look into what they're citing as an example would count. 
>Ultimately I see a general toxicity in modern users
While on the topic of arrogance, this is really starting to wear thin.  You regularly see older users here engage in the kind of behaviors you're talking about, often even directed towards other oldfags, but people then turn around and troll shield them.  This is particularly cringy given the fact that even the oldest old fags here, would be considered new fags on this general side of the internet.


----------



## X Prime (Feb 3, 2022)

Dear Richard Kiwi Farms...


----------



## Grub (Feb 3, 2022)

Imagine arrogantly writing a novel sized post about how arrogant everyone else is.


----------



## thejackal (Feb 3, 2022)

who's this "we" you speak about nigga?


----------



## Uncle Sid (Feb 3, 2022)

Are you trying to send a secret message? Are you being held hostage?


----------



## Second Sun (Feb 3, 2022)

You can cheer trannies and diversity literally everywhere else, doing it here is just trolling.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Feb 3, 2022)

Uncle Sid said:


> Are you trying to send a secret message? Are you being held hostage?


yeah rookie mistake
_antepenultimate
penultimate
ultimate_


----------



## stupid orc (Feb 3, 2022)

don’t use the royal we, let a&n be a&n it’s a shithole but it’s contained and you can speak your mind there unlike most political places online.


----------



## Oliveoil (Feb 3, 2022)

I think it is called empathy.
I do not hide the fact that shitty parents/ child abusers WILL make me mad.
Also who the fuck an act indifferent towards dog fuckers?
Come on dude. People can only detach so much before something makes them mad.

When someone posts something not to my liking I tend to keep it pushing.


----------



## lolnah (Feb 3, 2022)

Ultimately I have the right to shit on your bad grammar. Are you ESL?


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 3, 2022)

KimCoppolaAficionado said:


> Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
> 2200 EST, 05/28/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
> Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


Idk, A&H feels fine to me.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Feb 4, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Also who the fuck an act indifferent towards dog fuckers?


Right? We should be applauding them.


----------



## Leslie Nielsen (Feb 4, 2022)

People getting personally asshurt and holier than thou on the farms isn't some new phenomenon. Why do you think all those rules exist. And you've never seen BP if you think these complaints you're making are unique to A&N. Shit, the politsperg sticker exists because oldfags can't post in a thread without writing a novel about the history of the American left and right.


----------



## WhatIsThePunchline (Feb 4, 2022)

All communities eventually stagnate. Rot is inevitable.

Also the whining about A&H is dumb. 'Oh no, people post newspaper articles about politics. That's so much dumber than my one thousand page thread about some guy who's a fat narcissist.'


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 4, 2022)

Leslie Nielsen said:


> People getting personally asshurt and holier than thou on the farms isn't some new phenomenon.


Just look at Null, if you want an example.


----------



## The Crow (Feb 4, 2022)

"Pride comes before the fall".


----------



## El Goblina (Feb 4, 2022)

Proverbs 8:13: To fear Yahweh is to hate evil: pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way, and the froward mouth, do I hate.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 6, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> Just look at Null, if you want an example.


Exactly the guy is clever but extremely arrogant, maybe that’s why the farms has lasted as long as it has heh.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 7, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> Quote some examples.


I already have as the main subject, literally just dive into thread in A&N or A and H and half of them will be bitching about how someone doesn’t share their political  opinion or side of their politautistic spectrum.


----------



## Canoodler (Feb 7, 2022)

not reading all that shit


----------



## WaveBreak (Feb 7, 2022)

Are you trying to make me bow down to your beliefs OP????


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Feb 7, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> I already have as the main subject, literally just dive into thread in A&N or A and H and half of them will be bitching about how someone doesn’t share their political  opinion or side of their politautistic spectrum.


You didn't quote anything. Literally go to those places, multi-quote the most toxic and arrogant fuckers you can find, and insert them into a post here to summon them.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 7, 2022)

No but we all fucked ur mum LOL


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 7, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> You didn't quote anything. Literally go to those places, multi-quote the most toxic and arrogant fuckers you can find, and insert them into a post here to summon them.


Why should I? You can literally poke your head in to any thread on politics and I guarantee that you will find someone or something getting too autistic and worked up over contentious socio-political stuff. Why do you think A&H is called an ‘autistic thunderdome’ you must be at least somewhat aware of this, C’mon dude.


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 7, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Why should I? You can literally poke your head in to any thread on politics and I guarantee that you will find someone or something getting too autistic and worked up over contentious socio-political stuff. Why do you think A&H is called an ‘autistic thunderdome’ you must be at least somewhat aware of this, C’mon dude.


Funny, I see this sentiment everywhere but nobody tries to ever back it up. Makes me wonder.


----------



## Megatardingo (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm on the right side of history, you'll all suffer when I'm king.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 7, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> Funny, I see this sentiment everywhere but nobody tries to ever back it up. Makes me wonder.


It would be too time consuming for me to pick every single one, why should I make the effort,  your a mod and already are in charge of monitoring peoples posts, surely you deal with these angry spergs every day, wouldn’t you have noticed these kind of posts by now?


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 7, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> It would be too time consuming for me to pick every single one, why should I make the effort,  your a mod and already are in charge of monitoring peoples posts, surely you deal with these angry spergs every day, wouldn’t you have noticed these kind of posts by now?


I've noticed they're more than a little exaggerated.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 7, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I've noticed they're more than a little exaggerated.


What do you mean exactly? how could you possibly know whether they are or not, this is a place that allows for more extreme freedom of speech, people aren’t bothered by cursing, certain trigger words or casual insults. What reason would they have to not give anything other than their true, open opinions?


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 7, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> What do you mean exactly? how could you possibly know whether they are or not, this is a place that allows for more extreme freedom of speech, people aren’t bothered by cursing, certain trigger words or casual insults. What reason would they have to not give anything other than their true, open opinions?


I meant the reports of user toxicity are exaggerated. A&H is like administrating a zen garden.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 7, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I meant the reports of user toxicity are exaggerated. A&H is like administrating a zen garden.


I don’t think so, people literally scream all the time about anyone who ever slightly hates trump, calling them TDS sufferers over the slightest disdain they have for there leader for example, you can’t have a discussion over anything serious like politics, history, moral choices, or even differing ideologies without railroaded for simply having a different belief from someone. Almost all of it is Edgelord rightists shitting on the left trying to own the libs. The worst example I could give is the abortion debate thread, it’s an absolute war of opposing sides on such an already contentious issue. The bitching goes on forever, it’s like every religious America televised debate show ever. It’s laughable.


----------



## Next Task (Feb 7, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> It would be too time consuming for me to pick every single one, why should I make the effort,  your a mod and already are in charge of monitoring peoples posts, surely you deal with these angry spergs every day, wouldn’t you have noticed these kind of posts by now?


Pro-tip - the Farms likes evidence. Real evidence, not 'some people say' or 'I just don't like the vibe' and especially not 'I'm not going to do the work for you'. If you care enough to bring this up - and the opening spergfest suggests you do - then you should care enough to dig up specific examples to point to. Otherwise, you're just whining because people who listen to you aren't immediately agreeing that you're right and they're wrong. 

But you've resisted showing specific examples enough to suggest you either don't have any, or you're happy calling out a large group but too scared to narrow it down to people who can respond individually. So you're an asshole and/or a coward.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 7, 2022)

Next Task said:


> Pro-tip - the Farms likes evidence. Real evidence, not 'some people say' or 'I just don't like the vibe' and especially not 'I'm not going to do the work for you'. If you care enough to bring this up - and the opening spergfest suggests you do - then you should care enough to dig up specific examples to point to. Otherwise, you're just whining because people who listen to you aren't immediately agreeing that you're right and they're wrong.
> 
> But you've resisted showing specific examples enough to suggest you either don't have any, or you're happy calling out a large group but too scared to narrow it down to people who can respond individually. So you're an asshole and/or a coward.


f you read my initial ‘spergfest’ you would see I did site an example, if not exact quote as the huge size of this forum makes it difficult to find the specific information, basically the best example I could find of how far the vitriol in political sperging has become, was in November 2020, literally around the time of the American Election, user @Armpit Cream made a post threatening real violence to ignite some sort of hate protest or instigate a violent riot of President Biden were to win.

This eventually spun so far out of control, Null had to increase moderation on the general American election debate threads and release a Preemptive Rules thread issuing a final warning about discussing politics on this site, how people need to stop being such emotionally charged autistic idiots about politics and don’t fucking ignite actual violence over their beliefs under threat of a permaban or at worst, actual legal intervention from Null himself. He later than went on to vent his continued frustrations with idiots that get overly vitriolic about their political and social views and berated them all for being autistic tards who jeopardise this sites reputation into becoming the stereotypical cesspit of trolls and the alt right douchebags so many of our detractors have stereotyped us as being. Even Null was sick of their shit.

So you wanted an example and there you have it, I will find the exact quote when I have time and will do so in further posts, I still do not understand your skepticism when you are literally part of the same forum as I and are probably much older and have spent a considerable more amount of time than I have here. Surely you would know of the types of people and spergs taht A&H and news boards have. I shouldn’t have to tell you all this. The answers are literally all a click away using your mouse and keyboard.


----------



## A-Stump (Feb 7, 2022)

I just come here to say nigger


----------



## X Prime (Feb 7, 2022)

It's weird.

Why write multiple spergy paragraphs that are surely more effort, instead of just giving quotes like requested?


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Feb 7, 2022)

I mean yeah, a lot of people on here seem to forget that each time they hit post reply they are dropping a big one in the sceptic tank of ideas.
Maybe they shouldn't act as self-important as the average redditor.

But what is your point exactly? Are you hoping to make people hit some kind of realization with that rousing speech?


----------



## Honored guest (Feb 7, 2022)

Most of the people I've seen who sperg and shit up A&N are people who hate it and want it gone. OP stop being a lazy nigger and find an example, if its as prevalent as you claim it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 7, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I too wonder if this website is becoming too arrogant and then I read a fucking post like the one in OP and think "Nope, if anything we should keep pouring it on."


I saw three consecutive paragraphs that started with "Ultimately" and immediately knew I didn't need to read any of it.



Canoodler said:


> not reading all that shit


Hey, at the very least he had paragraphs and it's not just some giant wall of text.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Feb 7, 2022)

The Farms is a big place and just like everyone else here, you have a choice on what threads you visit.  If A&H gives you the sads, stay out.  

There are definitely examples of chimpouts in A&H but not nearly as often as you seem to think there are.  People get containment threads for that, so it's being handled.  You just had a thunderdome janny tell you that from what they've seen (and theyve seen a lot more of it than you) the reputation of A&H being a toxic place is overblown and you tried to argue with them while still being unable to provide evidence.  If it's as simple as you say, just popping into any old thread there and grabbing a screenshot since you're too much of a coward to actually spell the person's name you want to @ correctly, then it would take 60 seconds and you could have provided the requested evidence in a much shorter time than it took you to type all that out.

I peruse A&H sometimes for articles but 90% of the time I lurk.  You also have this choice if you're so afraid of being disagreed with that you create a new thread without naming names when you claim there are so many specific examples.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Feb 7, 2022)

Retard lefty tries to concern troll,. blown out by mod.

Laspak = bestest


----------



## Ken Barlow (Feb 7, 2022)

Not arrogant.  Just better.   There's a difference.


----------



## X Prime (Feb 8, 2022)

Rebel Wilson said:


> Retard lefty tries to concern troll,. blown out by mod.
> 
> Laspak = bestest


Whoa whoa whoa, the sentiment is heartwarming but let's not make this thread any gayer with mod simping. We'll hit some kind of critical mass of homo at this rate.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Feb 8, 2022)

I sort of agreed until I saw that you're from the UK. Kill yourself, faggot.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 10, 2022)

Rebel Wilson said:


> Retard lefty tries to concern troll,. blown out by mod.
> 
> Laspak = bestest


Lmao muh left, I’m not even that left, I use a site like this and by A & H state it’s like the lesser of /pol/ retards came here on ADF day because they were board and wanted to crap up a new joint. The entire board are just discount political trolls or bootlickers from /r/Donald getting asanas they don’t worship their fat Cheeto god President every fucking day, Retard my ass.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Feb 11, 2022)

@thegooddoctor You've gotten tunnel vision from spending too much time in the parts of the site that were created as a safety valve for exactly the kind of political/unlolcow postings that were threatening to poison the REAL parts of the site by giving those who want to sperg out about their politics or feefees or other hurt clam discussions a room to do so while the rest of the site does it's thing. The points you are griping about are only in those forums, and they are there for a reason: Jannies sweep all the trash into there that dosen't go right to the Spergatory, and keep it that way with threadbans or outright bans if the posters of this shite are slow in getting the message. I repeat, they are a safety valve and not to be taken seriously or as representing the Farms.

In conclusion, don't view/post in the most autistic sections of whats already a huge collection of autists in the first place and you will find your online browsing time to be much more enjoyable.  Laughing at Russell Greer's latest attempt to sue himself a place on AGT to woo Heidi Klum and how it's backfiring on him is infinately more entertaining then another round of anti/pro vaxxers calling each other nazis and retards.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 11, 2022)

The Un-Clit said:


> @thegooddoctor You've gotten tunnel vision from spending too much time in the parts of the site that were created as a safety valve for exactly the kind of political/unlolcow postings that were threatening to poison the REAL parts of the site by giving those who want to sperg out about their politics or feefees or other hurt clam discussions a room to do so while the rest of the site does it's thing. The points you are griping about are only in those forums, and they are there for a reason: Jannies sweep all the trash into there that dosen't go right to the Spergatory, and keep it that way with threadbans or outright bans if the posters of this shite are slow in getting the message. I repeat, they are a safety valve and not to be taken seriously or as representing the Farms.
> 
> In conclusion, don't view/post in the most autistic sections of whats already a huge collection of autists in the first place and you will find your online browsing time to be much more enjoyable.  Laughing at Russell Greer's latest attempt to sue himself a place on AGT to woo Heidi Klum and how it's backfiring on him is infinately more entertaining then another round of anti/pro vaxxers calling each other nazis and retards.


Regardless of how you feel, there has been a clear focus on politics on this site in the last couple of years. A&H and the News threads have had a considerable spike in popularity due to the recent elections and it’s become the point where both forums get more views than even the lolcow boards themselves. It’s only a matter of time till their autism seeps through and devours the other threads in a foul stench brought in by the worst bootlickers and tards from /pol/ and /r/Donald. 

It’s probably why we lost our best Mod. @It’s HK-47 probably got sick of everyone’s bitching and constant spergery on said forums even he gave i up p on trying to moderate them, it’s infuriating we’ve even turned off our best posters. and you tell me it’s not a big issue? Get real.


----------



## X Prime (Feb 11, 2022)

Amazing.

Imagine, if you all will, being the OP right now.

You make a topic about others in a subforum becoming too arrogant. Then, at the absolute zenith of hypocrisy, you arrogantly ignore that both HK and LasPak have both said they barely have or had to do janitorial work. Ignoring the very words of the individual you are trying to invoke in your ridiculous jihad against a stupid subforum.

I couldn't make this up if I tried.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 11, 2022)

X Prime said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Imagine, if you all will, being the OP right now.
> 
> ...


Okay well why have they deserted us then? It’s the case with so many users now, so many of the best have left us or are inactive @Cosmos @Feline Darkmage @Hellfire @Smutley even the legendary @Y2K Baby no longer graces this forum. The site is falling under due to politics and growing toxicity between its user base and who knows will be next. More People need to care more about media instead of politics, if they did the world would be a better place, such a shame.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Feb 11, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Regardless of how you feel, there has been a clear focus on politics on this site in the last couple of years. A&H and the News threads have had a considerable spike in popularity due to the recent elections and it’s become the point where both forums get more views than even the lolcow boards themselves. It’s only a matter of time till their autism seeps through and devours the other threads in a foul stench brought in by the worst bootlickers and tards from /pol/ and /r/Donald.
> 
> It’s probably why we lost our best Mod. @It’s HK-47 probably got sick of everyone’s bitching and constant spergery on said forums even he gave i up p on trying to moderate them, it’s infuriating we’ve even turned off our best posters. and you tell me it’s not a big issue? Get real.


That's the tunnel vision speaking again, bro. The "clear focus on politics" is only apparent to people who focus on politics. Those sections have more views because the same posters are hitting F5 like rats hooked up to a morphine drip  waiting for a reply to their last screed so they can write another one. The AH/AT sections do not have more users then the rest of the board. The polisperg population is mostly made up of refugees who have been booted off of other forums because their autism became radioactive. That population is overwhelmingly vocal, but not that large.

Also, jannies getting burned out trying to herd cats in the AH/AT subforums is nothing new. The people who want to moderate those sections are warned what's likely to happen to them, but they take it on anyway.  It's certainly no worse then it has been in the past, and the other forums have been blessedly....not FREE from political spergery but greatly reduced. 

Again, staying out of those sections is probably the best thing you could do if they make you so unhappy because those subforums are the solution to a problem the site had, and they're not going anywhere.


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Feb 11, 2022)

Political sperging is sort of like jerking off - it feels good when you are doing it, but afterwards it is very meh.

My news years resolution is to stop political sperging and to only point and laugh. Luckily I have a lot of experience laughing and I still have all 10 of my fingers and thumbs, so this is a specific, measurable, attainable, realistic, and time-oriented goal.


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 11, 2022)

A&H mostly despises Trump now because his entire family is Jewish anyway. He finished off what was left of his fanbase by coming out as Pro Vax. There's still a few hangers on but A&H hasn't been the Trump simp board for awhile now.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 11, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> A&H mostly despises Trump now because his entire family is Jewish anyway. He finished off what was left of his fanbase by coming out as Pro Vax. There's still a few hangers on but A&H hasn't been the Trump simp board for awhile now.


Well that’s progress at least, they hate Trump maybe not for the reasons they should, like just generally being a shit President and a huge lolcow in of himself, and making politics miserable to talk about online for good. But other than that They did something the board almost never makes me do, surprise me. That’s a pretty big achievement so maybe their not quite a lost cause as I initially thought.


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 11, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Well that’s progress at least, they hate Trump maybe not for the reasons they should, like just generally being a shit President and a huge lolcow in of himself, and making politics miserable to talk about online for good. But other than that They did something the board almost never makes me do, surprise me. That’s a pretty big achievement so maybe their not quite a lost cause as I initially thought.


I think it just goes to show how completely out of touch you are. 

As to Donald Trump being a lolcow, I think Dear Leader put it best:


Null said:


> Make no mistake, Joe Biden and Donald Trump are not lolcows. They are retarded egomaniacs who are killing people and my country to enrich themselves and their pedophile narcissist friends. There's nothing funny.


----------



## Big Scumfuck (Feb 11, 2022)

There's really no reason to take things this seriously.

It's just the internet, it's not real life.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 11, 2022)

Big Scumfuck said:


> There's really no reason to take things this seriously.
> 
> It's just the internet, it's not real life.


Well that that to the entire A&H and News boards, that’s kinda the whole point I’ve been trying to make, because to them arguing about politics on the internet is apparently serious fucking business.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Feb 11, 2022)

As Grand Overlord of the Internet, I am completely incapable of arrogance because that would make me something less than pure perfection. This decision was made by me, the single highest authority conceivable by the human mind, and is therefore unquestionable. Everyone who agrees with me is humble and everyone who disagrees is arrogant. Too arrogant...


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 12, 2022)

I don't get into pigfighting, try to dissuade others from pigfighting.   You can disagree with someone's views or ideas while not attacking them personally.   Instead of pigfighting with someone, just put them on "Ignore".  Save yourself time and aggravation.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Feb 17, 2022)

Most users here have already said it, but just in case you're having some trouble:



Click that little arrow in a circle and your forum experience is sure to improve almost instantly.

Btw fitting random.txt


----------



## marvlouslie (Feb 26, 2022)

"Toxic".

There's that word again. I HATE that fucking word.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Feb 26, 2022)

marvlouslie said:


> "Toxic".
> 
> There's that word again. I HATE that fucking word.


Well yes, but it is the most apt way to describe that part of the site, and peoples growing attitudes on here as well. It’s gotten to the point that even popular users who do something stupid automatically makes them ‘halal’ worthy and get doxxed. People are literally starting to stab their own friends and people who they held respect for just because they don’t agree with them and are ‘coed’ in their eyes, how fucking scummy is that? No sense of friendliness or community anymore, what a wankfest of cunts so many of us have turned out to be.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 2, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Well yes, but it is the most apt way to describe that part of the site, and peoples growing attitudes on here as well. It’s gotten to the point that even popular users who do something stupid automatically makes them ‘halal’ worthy and get doxxed. People are literally starting to stab their own friends and people who they held respect for just because they don’t agree with them and are ‘coed’ in their eyes, how fucking scummy is that? No sense of friendliness or community anymore, what a wankfest of cunts so many of us have turned out to be.


How have you been here for over five years? Halal is rarer than it's ever been, bloodletting and infighting are frowned on in a way they never used to be in your time. The smoke is no longer free, the doxing days are over and the old dox-god veterans are left staring into their own sunset, unwanted and forgotten and unsung.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 2, 2022)

Dyn said:


> How have you been here for over five years? Halal is rarer than it's ever been, bloodletting and infighting are frowned on in a way they never used to be in your time. The smoke is no longer free, the doxing days are over and the old dox-god veterans are left staring into their own sunset, unwanted and forgotten and unsung.


Hmm, that’s not what I’ve seen, there are still a lot of users being ridiculed and harassed even if they were big time users over stupid matters, the best example right now is popular user @Feline Darkmage who has recently been revealed to be a transwoman, and because of the huge hate boner this site has for that community we all decided to throw her under the bus and pretend like she wasn’t a funny and one of the most popular users just because she’s trans. Fucking pathetic and shows how scummy people have become here, one day your hot shit and the next day your a dirt sandwich just because a kiwi says so, it’s sad.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 2, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Hmm, that’s not what I’ve seen, there are still a lot of users being ridiculed and harassed even if they were big time users over stupid matters, the best example right now is popular user @Feline Darkmage who has recently been revealed to be a transwoman, and because of the huge hate boner this site has for that community we all decided to throw her under the bus and pretend like she wasn’t a funny and one of the most popular users just because she’s trans. Fucking pathetic and shows how scummy people have become here, one day your hot shit and the next day your a dirt sandwich just because a kiwi says so, it’s sad.


1. Feline Darkmage has openly been a transgender furry for her entire stay here
2. She was never a funny and popular user, she was a fucking janny
3. She's been gone for years and doesn't care what retards post on her profile
4. Go compare it to trashraider's profile if you think this is worse than how we used to be


----------



## round robin (Mar 2, 2022)

Absolutely nobody on this website is gayer or more useless than the users that complain about A&H 24/7.


----------



## Moths (Mar 2, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Well that’s progress at least, they hate Trump maybe not for the reasons they should, like just generally being a shit President and a huge lolcow in of himself, and making politics miserable to talk about online for good. But other than that They did something the board almost never makes me do, surprise me. That’s a pretty big achievement so maybe their not quite a lost cause as I initially thought.


sounds like you're part of the problem
into the trash you go


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 2, 2022)

Dyn said:


> 1. Feline Darkmage has openly been a transgender furry for her entire stay here
> 2. She was never a funny and popular user, she was a fucking janny
> 3. She's been gone for years and doesn't care what retards post on her profile
> 4. Go compare it to trashraider's profile if you think this is worse than how we used to be


1. Really? Seems only now people seem to be wise to the fact.
2. She was pretty well liked, you don’t get a six figure reaction score without having at least a pretty impressive and consistent post history.
3. Tell taht to the countless other tards still doing it.
4. People are still A-logging users all the time if they fuck up and then scarper, it happened to @crocodilian, @pink Panther, @The Fool @Rat Speaker @chimpburgers countless others I can’t quite think if right now. Things haven’t changed at all, so many popular users are being thrown to the side now, it’s worse than it’s ever been.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 3, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> @The Fool


I can't really speak to the others, but he was banned for shittalking Null specifically. I don't remember anyone saying a single damn negative thing about him honestly, that's probably why he was so cocky all the time.

If you can't even get that right I have to wonder about the other users you mentioned.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Mar 3, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> 1. Really? Seems only now people seem to be wise to the fact.
> 2. She was pretty well liked, you don’t get a six figure reaction score without having at least a pretty impressive and consistent post history.
> 3. Tell taht to the countless other tards still doing it.
> 4. People are still A-logging users all the time if they fuck up and then scarper, it happened to @crocodilian, @pink Panther, @The Fool @Rat Speaker @chimpburgers countless others I can’t quite think if right now. Things haven’t changed at all, so many popular users are being thrown to the side now, it’s worse than it’s ever been.





L50LasPak said:


> I can't really speak to the others, but he was banned for shittalking Null specifically. I don't remember anyone saying a single damn negative thing about him honestly, that's probably why he was so cocky all the time.
> 
> If you can't even get that right I have to wonder about the other users you mentioned.


crocodilian was often a terrible poster and an autist of the highest degree who was banned for getting mad over stickers to the point that he even pissed Null off. 

Rat Speaker already had multiple bans to his name, quite a feat on kf, for being an edgelord and a thorn in jannies' side, and told another user who has cancer that she should hurry up and die.  And yet his profile comments are full of people wanting him to come back. 

chimpburgers is dead and no one is a-logging him, present or past that I've seen.

Aside from chimpburgers who I doubt anyone ever had anything bad to say about, are these the martyrs you want to rest your cause on?


----------



## Dyn (Mar 3, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> 4. People are still A-logging users all the time if they fuck up and then scarper, it happened to @crocodilian, @pink Panther, @The Fool @Rat Speaker @chimpburgers countless others I can’t quite think if right now. Things haven’t changed at all, so many popular users are being thrown to the side now, it’s worse than it’s ever been.


They're not, but I fucking wish they were. Literally everybody here is shit and deserves to be torn down and humiliated. Never forget that this is a website dedicated to mocking a pants-shitting retarded person who fucked his own mother, and nobody would have found their way here if they weren't severely and cripplingly brainbroken in their own unique way. 

Having a high reaction score on kiwi farms shouldn't protect you from kiwi farms. Being liked and respected by kiwi farms shouldn't protect you from kiwi farms. The sickest and most disgusting attitude you'll ever find on this site is the idea that we should be some kind of safe space for absolute brokebrain degenerates to come together and jerk each other off while we gangstalk and bully the most mentally retarded people we can find on the internet. There should be no safety in this crowd. 

Everybody who posts here deserves to be doxed. Everybody who posts here deserves to be halal. Everybody who posts here deserves seething autists phoning them up at 2am and calling them names. I deserve this. You deserve this. Feline Darkmage deserves this. Everybody you mentioned deserves this.

We're shit and we're toxic and if you want to be part of a community that isn't, go find one that isn't dedicated to bullying a retarded person.


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Mar 3, 2022)

I can see why this thread exists, but it just years too late to have any meaningful weight on the current discussion on the forum, maybe if was just 3 years earlier it would have any kind of effect, now it is just the equivalent of screams in the void.


----------



## Moths (Mar 3, 2022)

maybe oldfags really are the problem because all this oldfag bullshit sounds gay as fuck


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 3, 2022)

Moths said:


> maybe oldfags really are the problem because all this oldfag bullshit sounds gay as fuck


Oh buzz off Moth.


----------



## FreakyFredsTrannyGranny (Mar 3, 2022)

>we
>our
>us
nah


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Mar 3, 2022)

this guy's a BITCH


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 3, 2022)

Too much attention being paid to something that dosen't matter. The Farms are the Farms.


----------



## mensch (Mar 3, 2022)

... and you accuse _me_ of writing too much?


----------



## Clown Baby (Mar 4, 2022)

OP is seriously just butthurt that a thread full of women think sexually deviant men shouldn't be allowed to LARP their fetishes in public


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 4, 2022)

Clown Baby said:


> OP is seriously just butthurt that a thread full of women think sexually deviant men shouldn't be allowed to LARP their fetishes in public


That is literally not what this thread is about at all but thanks for projecting on me, pretty brave of you to get that off your chest, your therapist will be proud.


----------



## Clown Baby (Mar 4, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> That is literally not what this thread is about at all but thanks for projecting on me, pretty brave of you to get that off your chest, your therapist will be proud.


I watched you shit up the troon thread by crying about troons, get told to fuck off, and then immediately make this thread. What am I projecting? It's "lidurally" what happened.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 4, 2022)

Clown Baby said:


> I watched you shit up the troon thread by crying about troons, get told to fuck off, and then immediately make this thread. What am I projecting? It's "lidurally" what happened.


If you mean make better than yes, also your the one crying considering how literally everyone there is so buttmad about transgenders all the time, like two thirds of the whole thread is literally people just whining about how much they hate trans people, like Jesus we get it, calm tf down. Your blood pressure will thank you.

You wanna call me out for being a wordy sperg, yet I guarantee you there one in every three posts there will be twice as long and spergy than anything on this thread, pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## FreakyFredsTrannyGranny (Mar 5, 2022)

If you're literally so fond of troons, why do you literally come to one of the few places people literally can literally come together to say how they literally really feel about them? It literally seems like you're literally doing more harm to yourself than literally good. Mentally and emotionally, I mean. Literally.

So literally between A&H&N literally disappointing you and KF's literally general consensus of troons offending literally you, literally why are you here? It's bad literally for literally you.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Mar 5, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> If you mean make better than yes, also your the one crying considering how literally everyone there is so buttmad about transgenders all the time, like two thirds of the whole thread is literally people just whining about how much they hate trans people, like Jesus we get it, calm tf down. Your blood pressure will thank you.
> 
> You wanna call me out for being a wordy sperg, yet I guarantee you there one in every three posts there will be twice as long and spergy than anything on this thread, pot calling the kettle black?


>Thread started Feb 3rd
>March 4th
>like Jesus we get it, calm tf down. Your blood pressure will thank you.


----------



## derpherp2 (Mar 9, 2022)

Moths said:


> maybe oldfags really are the problem because all this oldfag bullshit sounds gay as fuck


Maybe the true oldfags are the friends we assraped along the way?

Also lmao 'we'.


----------



## stupid frog (Mar 9, 2022)

is op a tranny or just wants to fuck them?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 9, 2022)

Dyn said:


> They're not, but I fucking wish they were. Literally everybody here is shit and deserves to be torn down and humiliated. Never forget that this is a website dedicated to mocking a pants-shitting retarded person who fucked his own mother, and nobody would have found their way here if they weren't severely and cripplingly brainbroken in their own unique way.
> 
> Having a high reaction score on kiwi farms shouldn't protect you from kiwi farms. Being liked and respected by kiwi farms shouldn't protect you from kiwi farms. The sickest and most disgusting attitude you'll ever find on this site is the idea that we should be some kind of safe space for absolute brokebrain degenerates to come together and jerk each other off while we gangstalk and bully the most mentally retarded people we can find on the internet. There should be no safety in this crowd.
> 
> ...






This is you rn, calm down seriously, we get it wer’e toxic and going to hell fuckin REEEEEEEE dude.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 10, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> This is you rn, calm down seriously, we get it wer’e toxic and going to hell fuckin REEEEEEEE dude.


How have you been here for seven years if you think I'm actually mad about that? That's what I like about this place.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm beginning to think @thegooddoctor sold his account to a newfag.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 10, 2022)

Dyn said:


> How have you been here for seven years if you think I'm actually mad about that? That's what I like about this place.


Well im sorry it just sounded that way from your post, giving a long ass rant about how ‘were all angry toxic and rightfully hateful Grrrr get used to it’ kind of came across that way.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 10, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Well im sorry it just sounded that way from your post, giving a long ass rant about how ‘were all angry toxic and rightfully hateful Grrrr get used to it’ kind of came across that way.


And the name of "Dyn/Dynastia" really means nothing to you?  And your account is only a few months newer then mine?
 BIG sus, bro. @L50LasPak may well be on to something.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 11, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Well im sorry it just sounded that way from your post, giving a long ass rant about how ‘were all angry toxic and rightfully hateful Grrrr get used to it’ kind of came across that way.


What ignored corner of the website have you been isolated in for seven years that you're this clueless about board culture?


----------



## What the shit (Mar 11, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Well im sorry it just sounded that way from your post, giving a long ass rant about how ‘were all angry toxic and rightfully hateful Grrrr get used to it’ kind of came across that way.


@Dyn always posts like that. That’s literally every post of his, but that doesn’t make him actually MATI. I knew that and I’ve only been on this site for a couple months now. I thought you’d somehow pick up when people are genuinely upset and who are just fucking around seeing as though you’ve been here longer than 80% of the users here.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 13, 2022)

The Un-Clit said:


> And the name of "Dyn/Dynastia" really means nothing to you?  And your account is only a few months newer then mine?
> BIG sus, bro. @L50LasPak may well be on to something.


I’m not selling my account to anyone, I know what Dynastias posting style is like, just that this time his anger felt genuine, sometimes hard to tell the hyperbole when you’ve got no faces and just text on a screen to go by.


Dyn said:


> What ignored corner of the website have you been isolated in for seven years that you're this clueless about board culture?


I’m not,  I’ve  been on the farms since it’s CWCki forums incarnation, I just am not that great at making threads apparently I’ve only ever made like a handful here, I’m more of a lurker than a leader.


----------

